
Show HN: Easily connect your forms and webhooks to Slack/Email with Jogly - hactually
https://jogly.io
======
hactually
Give it a go and see what you think. Approved for the Slack directory and
currently in use by a few companies here in Sydney!

Feedback and questions welcome.

And yes - it's free!

